

Ask HN: What CRM/Single Customer View system do you use? - tomardern

I&#x27;m looking for a CRM system in which we can add product-level data to a customer. (Most of the ones we have seen are only at &#x27;deal&#x27; level).<p>Ideally the CRM would:-
- Have an REST API
- Advanced ways to query our customer data
- Have Automation tasks<p>So far, SalesForce is the only SaaS which provides the above. Any recommendations?
======
davismwfl
We are launching a new CRM product (technically already available in a limited
release), that really came about because we have a nice Marketing Automation
system but realized that we really had to offer a simple CRM to help on-board
small businesses. We have custom fields that are easy to add which can be
attached to almost any entity, but I am interested in understanding your
product-level use case more. We have talked about adding product type data for
ecommerce clients so tracking could be easier, versus having purchase history
in attached pdf invoices or in the notes. So I am game to learn.

We also offer an API that is in beta right now, but it is a REST API that
allows you to add, export, query and update your own records.

I didn't see your email in your profile but mine is available in my profile,
feel free to reach out and we can talk if you would like.

~~~
tomardern
Emailed!

------
iurisilvio
I know Pipedrive allow you customize your product (and people, deal,
organization) fields.

I'm a Pipedrive user.

------
mnort9
Check out Customer.io and Trak.io.

~~~
tomardern
Thanks for the suggestions both look very similar to MailChimp.

